# Grace Haven Cat Rescue



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you so much Spid, I am so greatful to you.

Facebook is back up with thanks to Spid.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

good news but please can you bring back your website too, only have part computer working, pm's dont seem to work and have been trying to reach you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you need 26 posts to pm me but GW has my email, if you are on fb spid can forward you my email aswell.

I will ask GW if she has any contact details for you, if so I will contact you direct.


----------

